
Amazon Teams Up with Law Enforcement to Deploy Face Recognition Technology - uptown
https://www.aclunc.org/blog/amazon-teams-law-enforcement-deploy-dangerous-new-face-recognition-technology
======
sharemywin
wonder if ACLU and/or EFF employees supporters are in the system.

